

3D Cellular Automata in Minecraft (2011) [video] - jsnathan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNypW-aSCmE

======
jesuslop
this i think can prove another minecraft turing universal computing model by
rule 110.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_110](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_110)

~~~
pdkl95
About ~1.5 years ago I made a device in a minecraft flat-world using
ProjectRed {,bundled-}wire and Redstone In Motion[1] frame engines.

It would walk a line, sense 3-tuples of redstone blocks, and apply any 1D
Cellular automata you wanted to generate a new row. End of row was auto-
detected, where it would advance to the next row and continue, accounting for
the larger row, and continue applying the rule in the other direction.

Rule 110 worked just fine, though I usually used Rule 105 just because it
looked cool.

I'll have to see if I can still boot up that minecraft instance so I can take
some screenshots. Unfortunately, some of the mods (1.6.x era) leaked memory
badly, which is why I never really went any further with it.

Also, for using cellular automata to eat your minecraft world, the Grey Goo
mod is still the best, as it supports both automata[1] and something a bit
higher-order[2]. Just don't use it on a world you care about.

[1] now maintained as the fork "Remain In Motion"

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omfAZioiwc8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omfAZioiwc8)

[3]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r741er1oVyk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r741er1oVyk)

~~~
asiekierka
Try using RedLogic. It's what Project: Red forked off of and provides better
performance at the cost of, well, only having RP2's logic components.

(Or just update to 1.7. Most mods should update seamlessly.)

